# First tip I did not really want to take...



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am driving back home from a trip today and just as I am passing the library, I get a ping with ETA of 1 minute from the library. 

I say, what the heck, even a minimum fare is fine, since I am in front of the library anyways.

A young man, waiting for me as I approach, immediately flags me, gets in the car and we drive off to his not so far home. 

We talk about things, he has a book review project, also working in food industry and his dress shows it. He is clean, kind and doesn't smell 'food industry' funny. he appears tired.

I drop off this young man, give him 5 star, wish him a good day wholeheartedly. I see an honest young man, trying hard, at this young age juggling responsibilities and is respectful, makes sense when he speaks and cool.

He then gives me a tip. I wanted not to take it. He is a teenager, he needs the money more. But he insists. Finally I appreciate his tip and take it. 

In contrast, the wealthy people I took to their expensive dinners and clubs with loser minimum fare did not tip me the entire week. Up until this tip, I had no tip since Monday in uber platform. 

I will keep that $1.00 and never spend it. It will remind me there are very good people and even uber cannot make an asshole of them.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I echo your sentiments. I did not do a ton of rides last night. But I did have at least several pick ups and drop offs at communities with manned gated entrances. I had a pick up at a Ritz Carlton. At the end of the night, the only tip was from a Lyft ride given to high school student going home after a game (yeah, the odds are the pax was not 18).

Go figure.


----------



## ddcano (Sep 1, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I echo your sentiments. I did not do a ton of rides last night. But I did have at least several pick ups and drop offs at communities with manned gated entrances. I had a pick up at a Ritz Carlton. At the end of the night, the only tip was from a Lyft ride given to high school student going home after a game (yeah, the odds are the pax was not 18).
> 
> Go figure.


what does PAX mean?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

pax=passenger(s)


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

My few tips have come from people who must have felt it the most. The wealthiest seem never to tip.


----------



## mtl514 (Aug 30, 2015)

That is true. Richness is in the heart. Those who don't have a lot, share a lot. Those who do have it, like to hoard it, well most of them do.


----------

